#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός με μπλοκάκι αγορές με τιμολόγιο

## indefix123

Αγαπητέ κ. Κολυδά,
είμαι μισθωτός με μπλοκάκι με ένα εργοδότη κάθε μήνα κόβω ΤΠΥ με ΦΠΑ και τον καταβάλω ανά τρίμηνο. Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω ένα κλιματιστικό για την πρώτη κατοικία μου που είναι και η έδρα μου. Μπορώ να αγοράσω το κλιματιστικό με τιμολόγιο ώστε να εξισωθεί το ΦΠΑ του με αυτό που πληρώνω ανά τρίμηνο  από τις ΤΠΥ; Θα πρέπει να περάσω το κλιματιστικό στα έξοδα μου στα βιβλία; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την απάντηση σας.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα

Δεν πρέπει  να κοπεί ΤΙΜ. Δεν αναγνωρίζονται οι δαπάνες που αφορούν την έδρα του μηχανικού εφόσον δεν είναι καθαρά παραγωγικές .

----------


## indefix123

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθει σας κ. Κολυδά,
καλή συνέχεια και Καλό καλοκαίρι!

----------

